# Raider vs Jewel



## kayaklee (Sep 8, 2011)

hello, tossing up between these two rods in 3-6kg, using for kingfish, snapper, surface fish, small tuna outside etc. matching with a 4000 symetre. 
any comments on the rods in general and how the rods are working for you, action etc. 
thanks lee


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've used the 7'6" snapper version of each and they're very similar, just differences on components really. They have a fairly slow action and load throughout the blank on a decent fish but still cast quite well. You won't be disappointed with either.


----------



## kayaklee (Sep 8, 2011)

im interested at the two peice models, any impact on the rods performance? action ..


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Not that I've noticed, but it's rare that there is these days. I did manage to cast the top half of the raider with the lure once but that was just lazy assembly from me :lol:


----------



## kayaklee (Sep 8, 2011)

no worries thenn thanks for the reply


----------



## potsy (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys, thought i might jump in on the subject, I am actually looking for a light estuary rod for mulloway, salmon etc. Was in my local tackle store yesterday and saw a shimano raider "soft plastic" rod (planning to use mostly lures) think it may be new as i haven't seen it in there before. Was green in colour opposed to the orange raider's i've seen. Certainly looks the goods but i was wondering if anyone owns or has used one of these and if there are any advantages over the rest in the range? at $130 there not badly priced either.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I've got the Shimano Jewel in 2-5 kg and I'm reasonably happy with it.

On the plus side it's pretty much unbreakable and the componentry is high quality. On the downside it doesn't have the sensitivity of some other rods in the same sort of price-range and weight class.

I use it as my flatty basher when I'm going after the big girls on heavy jig heads and plastics.


----------



## kayaklee (Sep 8, 2011)

potsy ive got to say im liking the look of these NEW raider soft plastic rods, im probably opting towards the 3-6kg rod they have.


----------



## mikey1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi mate,

Check out the Spellbinders by Daiwa.

Great little rods for around $170. The reel seats are a little dodgy but the blank and components are really good.

Goodluck with the purchase,
Mike


----------



## potsy (Aug 11, 2011)

went in to got one (magill rd) again this avo and had another look, think i might be hooked (pardon the pun). Good luck with your choice kayaklee, certainly seems like there's no shortage of help and advice to be found on the forum.


----------



## kayaklee (Sep 8, 2011)

im sticking with the rod i already have haha, though purchasing a 1000 as the challenge of catching bigger fish like big tailor salmon and kingies is too much fun, had a session in the port hacking yesterday arvo on tailor bonito and a kingie which almost spooled me on my mates 1000


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Jewel, i loved my jewel


----------



## shovelnoseshark (Mar 27, 2010)

go the raider they are the best rods for the dollar you pay ive coz the 2 piece 5-8 kg rod in bait cast and spin they are awesome caught a 14kg snapper on it earlier this year (from boat).


----------



## kayaklee (Sep 8, 2011)

rack raider, how come you say "loved" . what happened to it?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If you love it you have to let it go, if it's meant to be it'll return.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I have the 2 piece 3-6kg Jewel. Its a great rod. Run it with a Pflueger Supreme. Nice little combo. Cost me somewhere between $130-$150 (can't remember the exact price).


----------

